
Hardest Super Mario Maker level ever Made cleared by the creator only so far - ljk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sxY8pELhqM
======
ljk
In theory, is "twitch plays.." able to beat this level?

~~~
cmdrfred
Latency is way to high if I had to guess.

~~~
ljk
Good point, that's why they usually play games like pokemon

